# Best HD video card for HD PVR?



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

Since I do not wish to pay the monthly programming payment to Sony for a TIVO, I wish to build a HD PVR (not a true HTPC).

I am seeking opinions as to which HD Video card has the best bang for the buck for recording 1080i and 720P uncompressed OTA HD video with at least component outputs and perhaps HDMI. I have no interest in online TV guides -- I can look at the Comcast TV Guide and find local programming for OTA use.

Thanks

MikeSp


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

The MITS MyHD MDP-130 has been a favorite the past few years - although a bit on the pricey side. Built-in MPEG2 hardware decode lets it not load down the PC's processor. Has a DVI daughterboard option that enables a digital DVI video connection. Will do component or VGA standard.

BTW OTA HDTV is inherently/natively MPEG2 compressed -- otherwise it could not be done!


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

What about for someone building an HTPC that will be used with a cable box?

I'm cable/satellite free so forgive my ignorance on this topic, but don't you lose any dolby 5.1 sound tracks with these setups? I haven't see any that have anything more than stereo left right inputs and this even goes for the commercial DVRs. I am intrigued with building an HTPC because after all this time we are thinking about getting cable again. The cable company does have a DVR they provide, but I am also interested in Snapstream and the capability of putting TV series to DVD or slapping in basically unlimited hard drives for playback, but to me losing 5.1 for shows and movies that have it is not a tradeoff I want.

What are you guys doing or is this restricted to 2channel stereo only?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

really like the Snapstream software, and they offer cards on their site (which you can buy from elsewhere if you don't like the price), that will record normal cable, clear QAM, and OTA.

When you say you're looking for Component/HDMI, I assume you mean outputs, not inputs. To my knowledge, there are no cards that offer these connections as inputs. However, as outputs, most of the latest cards offer DVI out (use a DVI/HDMI adapter from monoprice), as well as component out. I use a fanless 8600GT.

For use with a cable box, you'll be stuck using a card with an IR blaster and S-video inputs. Not an elegant solution, and you'll certainly lose the 5.1 audio there.

However, my understanding is that with OTA and Clear QAM, Snapstream will record and playback the original Digital audio stream.

Disclaimer: I'm basing all this off internet info and my father's system, which is standard cable only. I live in a valley and can't get OTA (can barely get cellphone reception). If anyone out there has a snapstream box using OTA or Clear QAM, could you please let us know the status of digital audio in the recordings?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

The MyHD MDP-130 will also capture cable QAM encoded channels (as long as they are in the clear and not encrypted).


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

What kind of video card will you be running in the htpc? Ive noticed some performance issues with some video cards/cpu combinations.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Bob if that's for me, I haven't decided yet on the components I am just researching if it's worth it to give it a try.

For a video card, I'd want one with HDMI out as one of the options.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Take a look at the HDHomeRun by Silicon Dust ( www.silicondust.com). Fully supported in SageTV for both QAM and 8vsb, and supported in most of the other PVR apps. You can direct connect it to the computer via a spare NIC, or add it to your network through the router. 

P


----------

